# Anyone using a SSD external enclosure ?



## Dr Bensmir (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello, any experience with using an SSD external enclosure like this one
"ORICO M.2 SSD Enclosure"​
You put M2 NVME drive in it, and plug it with USB-C

I don't know if it would be faster than a regular external ssd such as samsung T5 for kontakt


----------



## Elrik Settee (Oct 2, 2022)

This 11 year old boy has the answer, and you can mute him and scroll the transcript. Transcripts r kewl


----------



## premjj (Oct 2, 2022)

He compares speeds between the T7, NVME in an enclosure and NVME internal.


----------



## Dr Bensmir (Oct 2, 2022)

"you can mute him" 😂


----------



## Elrik Settee (Oct 2, 2022)

premjj said:


> He compares speeds between the T7, NVME in an enclosure and NVME internal.



Yes but he doesn't have a transcript but does have a tragic hat and a 70s porn tache


----------



## ongaku (Oct 2, 2022)

I don't use an enclosure but I do use an external Thunderbolt 3 SSD. With the Thunderbolt 3 transfer speeds, it's hard (at least for me) to notice the difference between loading samples on the external and internal drives.


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 2, 2022)

Dr Bensmir said:


> Hello, any experience with using an SSD external enclosure like this one
> "ORICO M.2 SSD Enclosure"​
> You put M2 NVME drive in it, and plug it with USB-C
> 
> I don't know if it would be faster than a regular external ssd such as samsung T5 for kontakt


I’m wondering also.
Does NVME M.2 in a Thunderbolt enclosure that’s reportedly 4x faster than a “regular” SSD make a huge difference in loading samples?

Most of my libraries are on an external SSD and I’m wondering if the investment is worth the gain.


----------



## Dr Bensmir (Oct 2, 2022)

What a about the same setup but usb C instead of thunderbolt. I don’t have a thunderbolt port on my motherboard


----------



## Technostica (Oct 3, 2022)

Dr Bensmir said:


> What a about the same setup but usb C instead of thunderbolt. I don’t have a thunderbolt port on my motherboard


USB Type-C is a connector, so it doesn’t tell you anything about which version of USB is being used and therefore what the performance is.
It can range from 5 to 40 Gbs and in some cases you will even see it on USB 2.0 devices, but that’s usually phones or tablets.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 3, 2022)

Dr Bensmir said:


> Hello, any experience with using an SSD external enclosure like this one
> "ORICO M.2 SSD Enclosure"​
> You put M2 NVME drive in it, and plug it with USB-C
> 
> I don't know if it would be faster than a regular external ssd such as samsung T5 for kontakt


I've have used/tried/tested SO many enclosures, it's crazy, and the internal electronics do make a difference. One of my favorite companies for accessories, UGreen, got it right. I posted the components about a month ago, if this helps. Of course the important thing is, you need to plug it into a USB-C slot with a native cable, not one that has a USB-A on one end with optional adapter. Here's the post, if interested:






What brand of internal SSD for Hollywood Opus Orchestra do you use?


Hi everyone, I plan to buy East West Hollywood Opus orchestra. For those who own this bank, what brand of internal SSD do you use? Thanks in advance, Christian




vi-control.net


----------



## jblongz (Oct 3, 2022)

Dr Bensmir said:


> What an about the same setup but usb C instead of thunderbolt. I don’t have a thunderbolt port on my motherboard


Depends on the spec of your port. I’m running 2x 8TB QVO SSDs via a single 10gbps usb-c port on PC laptop. The same enclosure is limited to 5gbps on my M1 MacBook “Pro”. So both ends need to support the speed you want to achieve. However, 5gbps is more than enough because sample libraries won’t be streaming anywhere near that rate. Thunderbolt is overkill for most audio workflows, but very useful for hi-res video editing.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 3, 2022)

jblongz said:


> Depends on the spec your your port. I’m running 2x 8TB QVO SSDs via a single 10gbps usb-c port on PC laptop. The same enclosure is limited to 5gbps on my M1 MacBook “Pro”. So both ends need to support the speed you want to achieve. However, 5gbps is more than enough because sample libraries won’t be steaming anywhere near that rate. Thunderbolt is overkill for most audio workflows, but very useful for hi-res video editing.


Bingo. My new fancy MSI Creator M16 blah blah blah laptop comes fitted with ONE spiffy USB-C Gen 1, which means 5GBs, but it's not a bottleneck. I don't store samples on an external but often I'll need to transfer a 3GB-5GB video file from my tower to my USB-C Gen 1-crippled laptop (using the external NVMe thingy mention above), it finishes in a few seconds or so depending on size.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Oct 3, 2022)

I have a few external 2TB SSD drives that I use over USB3 from AData, Samsung, Crucial and two enclosures from Asus and Akasa (both have an Patriot Viper 2TB NVMe that internally I tested at over 3GB/s). Just as a curiosity, tested all on the same USB3 port with AJA System Disk Test on a 4GB file. All of them performed almost identically at around 850MB/s write and 950MB/s read. Which clearly means that in my case they are all limited by the USB where they have been plugged in.

I will try to test them on the latest computer that I built that has two USB4/Thunderbolt ports but I don't think it will make any real difference as all drives and enclosures are at least a year old. Will have the time probably over the weekend.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 3, 2022)

I am running an Acasis external Thunderbolt enclosure, loaded with a 4TB Western Digital NVMe SSD. 









Acasis 40Gbps M.2 Nvme SSD Enclosure Compatible with Thunderbolt 3/4,


Lightning-Speed Data Transfer ACASIS 40Gbps Nvme Enclosure, with blazing speed up to 40Gbps has you covered, offering the ultimate combination of speed, performance, and versatility. Transfer speed up to 40Gbps (varies by host device and SSD), transferring 2.5G large file in 1 second, even...




www.acasis.com


----------



## webs (Oct 4, 2022)

This is not an area of my expertise, but I just happened on what *looks* like a nice nearly half off drop on this *m2 nvme external enclosure* today. For USB C people. Maybe those with more expertise can chime in on if it's a good one. 

One takeaway I'm learning is that we have to find enclosures that fit our particular type of board. I would have thought that would be more universal by now.


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 12, 2022)

BassClef said:


> I am running an Acasis external Thunderbolt enclosure, loaded with a 4TB Western Digital NVMe SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking at taking advantage of my Thunderbolt 3 port with this ACASIS enclosure with a Crucial P3 NVMe (up to 3,500 MB/s) for editing motion graphics in 4K. 

Initially, the Samsung T7 Sheild (USB3.2) looked like a great deal $158 but it won't be able to handle heavy video editing.


----------

